# Leadership and Religious Literacy in Freemasonry



## My Freemasonry

​​Brother Paul J. Rich is a Freemason who lives in Boston. Over the years, I have read several of his Masonic research papers, and back in 2009 I was lucky enough to hear him speak in person at the International Conference on the History of Freemasonry, where he delivered a paper about the dubious history of a Masonic apron that purportedly belonged to Robert Burns.  That was a dangerous thing to do deep in the heart of Scotland - even more so, he did it in the main hall of the Grand Lodge of Scotland!

Today, he is the president of the Policy Studies Organization in Washington, D.C. Brother Rich has a fascinating history. He is very well traveled and experienced, and he is an academic gentleman and Brother for whom I have the very deepest regard.

Paul just weighed in briefly on the discussion about the recent actions against gay Freemasons in Tennessee (and Georgia). I feel that it is a comment that should be more widely shared with all modern Masons today, and not just buried in the depths of an online discussion. 

He writes:

_Part of the crisis in the lodges over gay marriage is because of a change in the background of Masonic leadership, which has become less culturally literate at a time when the country is becoming more educated. An elite in grand lodges to an extent has become increasingly blue collar and lower middle class. Religions being to an extent a reflection of social class, the religious composition of some jurisdictions has changed._ 
_The result includes the loss of Masonic cultural literacy, which means unawareness of the importance of the jettisoning of Christianity from the Craft in the early eighteenth century (and perhaps hints of that even before in the time of Christopher Wren and the Royal Society). Anderson and his cohorts in London embraced this change, and the lodges dropped Trinitarianism, providing forums that attracted men like Benjamin Franklin because of their freedom from orthodox religion._ 
_Now with the increasing exit of educated members, there is a trend in some Masonic jurisdictions to move away from secularism and embrace a religiosity evidenced in the organist playing hymns and the prayers invoking an anthropomorphism rather than the Supreme Architect that the Enlightenment embraced. With that comes a Biblical literalism and its accompanying morality that should be left along with other theology outside the lodge room. The genius of Masonry was its insistence on providing a nondogmatic place of fellowship, so unusual at the time.
The separation of church and state in America has something to do with the contribution made by Masonic secularism. Andrew Jackson, Grand Master of Tennessee, found himself roundly criticized for refusing to declare a national day of prayer. He replied that he would be,_ 
_"...transcending the limits prescribed by the Constitution for the President and without feeling that I might in some degree disturb the security which religion nowadays enjoys in this country in its complete separation from the political concerns of the General Government." -- _letter to the Synod of the Reformed Church of North America, 12 June 1832, explaining the request that he proclaim a "day of fasting, humiliation, and prayer." 
_He understood the importance of demarcation.
By all means people should have their views on marriage, but to impose in Freemasonry their religious beliefs on others stands against a centuries-old and successful openness that had much to do with the success of the movement._​
Continue reading...


----------



## dfreybur

JamestheJust said:


> We have come a long way since the brethren of the late 17th century who were the leaders of scientific and philosophic investigation.



And certainly not all of it good.  Lodge was always supposed to be a sanctuary away from the nonsense of fundies battling everyone they could point at.  Not so in this decade where we have jurisdictions that had to vote down an edict banning specific religions, jurisdictions that failed to vote down bringing church law into lodge, jurisdictions ejecting PGMs over affiliating with lodges across race lines.


----------



## Bloke

For non-masonic readers, "_the importance of the jettisoning of Christianity from the Craft " _in England in the 1700's does not mean Freemasonry is anti-Christian. The writer refers to the fact that Christian elements (words and possibly symbols)  were removed from the ceremonies  - and rightly so, Freemasonry is a Fraternity. It is not a Religion nor is it a religious sect. Our meetings are not religious services. Removing these elements made Freemasonry more inclusive as a much more open  *Fraternity *to men of different faiths. It removed religious elements and made the *fraternity *more universal. It ensured it was not a Christian Fraternity like Knights of the Southern Cross or Knights of Columbus. Such groups do exist, but Ancient Free and Accepted Masonry is not one of them,


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

It is my opinion certain truths about deity are the basis from which all religions developed.  Please allow me to offer one example.

One effect of a belief in deity is that the believer is called upon to recognize that human intelligence is not the supreme force in the universe.   This is true no matter what religion one follows.  Each religion expresses this truth in it's own words and in it's own symbols. 

Communication is accomplished through the use of symbols.  In order for communication to occur both parties must attach the same meaning to the symbols which are being used.   If you wish to communicate to me about deity it is appropriate to use Christian symbols because those are the ones whose meaning I most capable of understanding.

By using Christian symbols I am not asserting that it is the "best religion" or the "only true religion", only that I understand it the best.  In fact, I am able to accept the Christian symbol of the cross even though scholars and historians tell us that the cross as a symbol of deity predates Christ by at least 2500 years.


----------



## dfreybur

JamestheJust said:


> What if the Jewish elements were removed?  That would probably make the rituals more acceptable to Eastern cultures.



Acceptance is not symmetrical.  Eastern faiths have no problem accepting stories and histories from other faiths.  Not an issue.


----------



## Bloke

JamestheJust said:


> What if the Jewish elements were removed?  That would probably make the rituals more acceptable to Eastern cultures.





dfreybur said:


> Acceptance is not symmetrical.  Eastern faiths have no problem accepting stories and histories from other faiths.  Not an issue.



I agree with dfreybur's thinking. While I understand some folk might believe rubbish like the Protocols of Zion or leaders such as Hitler and think Freemasonry is some sort of Jewish Conspiracy, in removing Christian elements, it made the Craft more universal AND removed strong religious overtones specific to Christianity..  "Jewish" elements in the Craft are simply that; the story of King Solomon's Temple emerged from Jewish *history *and were elaborated on by Freemasons. "Jewish" elements in Craft ritual are not religious - they are 'historic" and just as I admire a great leader like Salidin  - that does not make me Muslim, just like being in the Shrine does not make me a Muslim, or admiring men like Ghandi make me Hindu or Lao Tzu make me Daoist if I participated in a play about there deeds or thoughts.... . If an "Eastern" culture cannot tolerate the "Jewish elements" then they are probably not tolerant enough to be Freemasons and should not be admitted.


----------



## Bloke

I assume the question is rhetorical ...


----------



## Bloke

It's a bit like Chinese noodles, just because they are used in spaghetti does not make spaghetti Chinese. Likewise the Craft's story is not "Jewish" - it's masonic ..


----------



## Bloke

Many pagan sites in Ireland became occupied by Catholic Churches. In occupying the real estate once occupied by Pagans, does that make it a Pagan site or a Catholic site ? Likewise, some Catholic Churches in England (and other European States) were once Catholic and then became Protestant. Does that make those Protestant Churches Catholic ? I see the Masonic Ritual the same way, the Freemasons simply adopted an earlier history and made it Masonic...

At the end of the day, Freemasonry is just one of several paradigms to look at several things ; morality, the self, our relationships and philosophy and (for some) the esoteric. We  don't need a "non-ethnic non-religious mythology' to do that, we just need to think and reflect. And I can see how some folk might have tensions on that, but I don't. The whole thing is _symbolic _and _speculative _not literal..


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

JamestheJust said:


> I suggest it is now time for a non-ethnic non-religious mythology for Masonry.


Surely only a truly secret society could survive with such a structure.  In fact for a truly closed society such a structure would be the ideal.  But since Freemasonry is neither a secret nor a closed society it is necessary to to use a mythology that deflects the fear of the uninitiated.  If Freemasonry once had such a structure it has surely been hidden behind the veil of religion.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

JamestheJust said:


> With the demise of the Holy Inquisition we might be ready to do away with the veil of religion.


Religion is an easy balm to those who suffer from fear, ignorance, or superstition.  It will, in my rather pessimistic view, always be possible to find frightened, confused human beings who will quickly cling to any mythology that offers them a proposed escape from their inner turmoil.  


JamestheJust said:


> I would not like Masonry to be caught up in the general decline of traditional religions in Western countries.
> http://www.spectator.co.uk/2015/06/2067-the-end-of-british-christianity/


Perhaps religion in like the tides, they ebb and flow, but never disappear.


----------



## Bloke

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> Religion is an easy balm to those who suffer from fear, ignorance, or superstition.  It will, in my rather pessimistic view, always be possible to find frightened, confused human beings who will quickly cling to any mythology that offers them a proposed escape from their inner turmoil.



Respectfully, that's not very respectful of my faith.  I would admonish you but I did something parallel recently in a thread. 

If you're tolerant of others beliefs ( or simply able to ignore them), i find freemasonry a much easier path to tread than if i'm reacting negatively to others views..


----------



## Bloke

JamestheJust said:


> Still I find it hard to make a case that a Freemasonry that aspires to be universal should appear in the garments of culturally-specific religions.



Yet, Muslim and Hindu and Buddhist  etc still become and stay Freemasons...


----------



## Ripcord22A

Yes it is.  we use generic terms when speaking of deity.  Our stories are just that...... stories!  IF you dont like it dont join.  Nothing is tuly universal.  someone some where will not like it. O+ blood is the unverisal blood but i bet someone is illergic to it somewhere


----------



## Bloke

If Freemasonry is not a religion (i believe it is not, and I am going to assume James that you agree) then how is it that in incorporating an earlier tradition, it is no longer universal? The tradition is just as much cultural as religious ,and for me, the "tradition" is the building of KST, but its a metophor and could have been about building the pyramids or Westminster, but as I've said before, Freemasonry and indeed fraternalism in general has a bias for the old and the romantic - that's why we see Noah in earlier versions of the Craft or the Garden of Eden in the Free Gardiners, Robin Hood in the Forrester (I think it was that order).. Me, I think Religion is a function of address; if I was born in Mecca, I'd probably be a Muslim, in Tibet, probably Buddhist, but because I was born where I was,  I'm Christian..  Freemasonry has strong Platonic overtones, that doesn't make us all Athenian. Some people would say the see Mithras, or other traditions, even Druidism (another Fraternal organization in the context of the old and romantic) , in Freemasonry, all have been fused into something Masonic and universal - and I see no tension in that. We're just a modern continuation of what has gone before. If you find tension in that, you've probably got tension with the past ?

So yes, Freemasonry is universal. If you think not, then you have to ask yourself why. Me, I've got a good understanding of why our Order does not admit women, atheists, felons, children etc yet can still describe it as universal.


----------



## Bloke

(I wrote the above while you were writing yours James).

You can see all sorts of things in Freemasonry, that's why it is universal and that is why it is subjective and that is why it has survived and people love it today.


----------



## Bloke

JamestheJust said:


> Deuteronomy 26:17-19   "The LORD has today declared you to be His people, a treasured possession, as He promised you, and that you should keep all His commandments; and that *He will set you high above all nations* which He has made
> 
> Leaving aside the provenance of the Jewish scriptures, how universal is that religious tradition?
> 
> An elite above all nations, is that the Masonic tradition of universal brotherhood?
> 
> It is time to move on.



Where does that quote appear in Masonic Ritual ? It doesnt. The quote is extrinsecus.

We are told to observe the VSL, but does that mean I must not eat Shellfish and I must kill Amalekites or sow salt into the fields of certain tribes ? No, Freemasonry leaves my religious beliefs to me, and I certainly do not see the modern Craft aligned with a single religious tradition.


----------



## Brother JC

James, to me it seems you are more interested in the wrapping paper than the Gift it covers.. The Gift is Universal, regardless of how you wrap it.
However, I do know of a Rite that follows a more Sumerian/Babylonian style if you're truly uncomfortable in lodge.


----------



## Brother JC

You divert the subject at every turn. First, it's the Hebrew trappings, then you turn the conversation to lost secrets. It sounds to me like you just don't like Masonry.
As for the other, research AAAR. It's a very small group.


----------



## Brother JC

There are influences in all of our rites. Mystery traditions are like mushrooms, weaving unseen threads through the roots if societal trees.


----------



## Ripcord22A

http://www.phusa.org/aaarite/about.html

soooo im really confused...is this a clandestine orgnaisation or is he trying to make his own group seperate from Freemasonry?


----------



## Glen Cook

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> http://www.phusa.org/aaarite/about.html
> 
> soooo im really confused...is this a clandestine orgnaisation or is he trying to make his own group seperate from Freemasonry?


In unaware of any legitimate obedience which recognizes this "rite."


----------



## Bloke

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> http://www.phusa.org/aaarite/about.html
> 
> soooo im really confused...is this a clandestine orgnaisation or is he trying to make his own group seperate from Freemasonry?


 Doesn't sound clandestine to me - because "but at the same time was uniquely independent of the Masonic institution"

I think I will stick with regular bodies though..


----------



## Brother JC

There is no need for "recognition" as it is a completely separate path of introspection and has nothing to do with Freemasonry.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Thanks jc

Sent from my LG-D415 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

JamestheJust said:


> It seems to me to be a matter of principle:  Is Masonry universal or is it not?


There are two Freemasonry's.   One is universal because it is a science.   The other is not universal because it is a morality and morality varies from group to group.


----------



## Brother JC

The practice and presentation vary from place to place. In the US, Grand Lodges try to keep the presentation the same within all their lodges, whereas some jurisdictions outside the States give their lodges greater latitude in choosing their ritual.
The end product is still to elevate a person spiritually and morally.


----------



## Glen Cook

Brother JC said:


> The practice and presentation vary from place to place. In the US, Grand Lodges try to keep the presentation the same within all their lodges, whereas some jurisdictions outside the States give their lodges greater latitude in choosing their ritual.
> The end product is still to elevate a person spiritually and morally.


I don't disagree, but would make s difference beteeen presentation of ritual and the ritual itself.  Utah does not have standardized floor work. The ritual is standardized, with a Grand Lecturer in charge of such.


----------



## Brother JC

CA and NM are very stringent about both ritual and floorwork, yet differ widely in both. I'm sure if I visit your lodge in Utah I'll find the ritual (and presentation) different than either.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Glen Cook said:


> I don't disagree, but would make s difference beteeen presentation of ritual and the ritual itself.  Utah does not have standardized floor work. The ritual is standardized, with a Grand Lecturer in charge of such.


If floor work is not standardized does that mean it varies from lodge to lodge?  If so what happens when a bro goes to another lodge to help with a degree...juat plays it by ear?

Sent from my LG-D415 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook

Brother JC said:


> CA and NM are very stringent about both ritual and floorwork, yet differ widely in both. I'm sure if I visit your lodge in Utah I'll find the ritual (and presentation) different than either.


Ritual only slightly different.


jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> If floor work is not standardized does that mean it varies from lodge to lodge?  If so what happens when a bro goes to another lodge to help with a degree...juat plays it by ear?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D415 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


yep, it varies. Rehearsals help and if you've worked with the same folks for over two decades, you kind of catch on. However, we all know pretty much where people need to be


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

JamestheJust said:


> That raises 2 issues in my mind:
> 
> - where is the universal Masonic Science practiced?


Words are symbols which point toward concepts .............................................

We are not really communicating unless the person with whom we wish to communicate understands what concepts we attach to the symbol.  The best explanation of the concept that I can offer for the symbol "universal Masonic Science" would be "the pursuit of truth and it's implementation in our everyday life".  I believe that, to the best of each man's ability, this should be practiced everywhere and at all times.


JamestheJust said:


> - since the Masonic morality is concealed by allegory, I do not doubt that the practice varies considerably from group to group


.............................................arranged in patterns to communicate meaning.  Here we have the second half of the quote I begun above.  I placed it here because to me the symbol "morality" points in the direction of meaning.  Morality has more to do with belief than it does with truth.  People can easily be made to believe a foolish morality if it has meaning for them.  I will offer one example: burning witches at the stake was done by very moral people. 

Obviously I take a skeptical view of morality.  I find it too easily influenced by mass hysteria.  Veiling Freemasonry as a morality is a very dangerous game.  Belief can change in an instant, truth is a constant.  I find it curious that men who believe that Freemasonry has existed from time immemorial could believe that it is based on something as mercurial as morality.


----------



## Bloke

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> ..... Veiling Freemasonry as a morality is a very dangerous game.  Belief can change in an instant, truth is a constant.  I find it curious that men who believe that Freemasonry has existed from time immemorial could believe that it is based on something as mercurial as morality.



Hmmmm.... Freemasonry is often described as a "system of morality veiled in allegory and illustrated by "... Not sure I agree with "Veiling Freemasonry as a morality is a very dangerous game." because of of Freemasonry actually BEING a system of morality - but as it is veiled and allegorical, it become subjective; which is really the a key concept, one man might be right or wrong, but if he does no evil, does it really matter ? Can diverse men with different believes which put them in conflict in the outside world meet in a lodge as equals and brothers ? Might that positive interaction influence how they treat each other in the outside world ?

Isn't one of the most accessible lessons of Freemasonry the lessons on how we should treat each other and act as honourable men ? Is that a system of morality ? Is morality a code of conduct ?

And while I'm sparking hopefully what might be a good chat, "Religious Literacy in Freemasonry" is the title of this thread, why do we need religious literacy in Freemasonry when each man's religion is his own affair ? What's religion got to do with the Craft ? It only influences its members (often a good thing) but to run our secular non-religious organisation - why do we need religious literacy?


----------



## Bloke

JamestheJust said:


> What is so dangerous about this morality that it must be veiled?



Morality can become "dangerous' when enforced on others. We have state and federal law to do that, morality is different. I would suggest the beauty of "veiled' morality is that it invites contemplation and the realization morality is subjective, and as such, we need to be careful of our own moral expectations of others.. where masonic morality is clear, it is clear, where it is not, it is not, and I see that as an intentional outcome of those who wrote the ritual and designed our system.


----------



## Bloke

It's the only way I keep going


----------



## dfreybur

Bloke said:


> ... why do we need religious literacy in Freemasonry when each man's religion is his own affair ?



The best defense against the constant incursions of the theocrats is education of what theocracy IS.

A couple of years ago we saw a theocratic GM attack GLofFL who tried to turn back the clock of progress to before 1720 by converting his jurisdiction one that rejects members of assorted religions.  Today we see a theocratic GM attack GLofTN to impose a religious law that comes from his own religion and the entire GLofGA attack itself with that same theocracy.

Do they not even know they are theocrats attempting to gain secular power?  That's directly in the face of many of our principles.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

JamestheJust said:


> - where is the universal Masonic Science practiced?


I'm still searching for this answer.  Mostly I find it practiced in silence and circumspection.  
There are teachers.  I mostly put my needs out there and see who accepts the challenge of educating me.


----------

